# 차오르



## rienn

안녕 하세요.

What is 차오르? Got this from a FT Island's song chorus:

안녕 내 사랑 사랑 사랑
잘 가요 내 사랑 사랑 사랑
*차오르*는 나의 눈물이
온몸을 적셔도

Thanks for your help.


----------



## kenjoluma

It's 차오르다.  (차다 + 오르다)
"filled up".


----------



## rienn

No wonder I couldn't find it in the dictionary. 고맙습니다.


----------

